# homemade e-caller ????



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I have all the parts to put together an E caller (as seen on this site, the coffee mug style) Except for the speaker a speco-5. I would like to fab up the housing but I dont have any dimensions. I would like to know if someone could measure the outside diameter of the bell housing and the overall length of the speaker. Thanks


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The outside diameter of the bell on the one I have here measures 5 1/4". As per the length front to back the one I have measures 4 3/4".

Larry


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

diameter of the bell is 5 3/8", depth is 4 3/4"... fits the coffee mug very well...

again, a VERY BIG THANKS to sdhandgunner for the plans... made a great christmas gift for a buddy of mine.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

cya_coyote you are very welcome.

Larry


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Larry (SDHandgunner), I have a little time this winter to try and put one of these callers together, Ive been looking at MP3 players but not sure which one to get. Any suggestions, or will anyone work?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have very limited experience with MP3 Players. In fact the only ones I have used was the discontinued I-Jam JAMP3 Player and the RIO 600 MP3 Player.

I know other guys have made callers using Digital Voice Recorders as well as several different brands and type of MP3 Players and I-Pods.

The last RIO 600's I used I picked up on e-bay.

Larry


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This one was thrown together in about a hours time............. yeah I know it looks like it also, but the point is they are not hard to make and you can be as creative as you want. The only thing holding the back section on that contains the amp is just three pieces of Velcro, two at the top and one at the bottom. The red cut out button turns the amp on and off as the volume is preset and I control the speaker volume with the mp3 player which is a cheap Ilo from WalMart. The front legs are nothing more than wood cabinet door knobs. This one stays in the truck all the time and since it works so well I haven't bothered to make another one.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Allright thanks for the help, I guess I can use just about anything. Hopefully with my lack of electronic skills I can get this together. :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Like Gohon has stated is that the only limiting factor in how you put one f these callers together is your imagination. They can be as simple as you want or extragevant as you want.

Nice looking caller Gohon.

Larry


----------

